# A different reality- is this a form of derealisation?



## GreenEyes (Nov 25, 2019)

Hey guys
New here and wondering if what I suffer from is a form of derealisation as I cannot find anything remotely similar to explain my situation.

I feel as though I was born into the wrong version of reality, I cannot relate to anything in this world, I have no drive or ambition and the only things I enjoy are fiction based (books/shows etc)

According to my ex boyfriend (who actually broke up with me because of this) I am completely devoid of any emotion or reaction to the world as it is and I "pitch fits" when something isn't correct in my own view.

I have literally no interest in doing anything other than escapism which has become such an issue in my life that I don't see people/go outside or wish to do anything other than submerge myself into fantasy worlds because I cannot deal with the way the world is. I genuinely feel like my existence here is a mistake. I do not feel I should be dead, but somewhere that is not here as the whole thing is alien to me, from how we live in society to simply interacting with people.

Is this derealisation or something else?

Thanks


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

This is not Derealisation, Derealisation is not a thought or anything that you described. It's perceptual,the world looks fake, blurry,flat, 2d. And all that. What you describe I can relate to to some extent.


----------



## GreenEyes (Nov 25, 2019)

I think it may be Existential depression that I have, did a bit of digging online.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2019)

.


----------



## zigman (Dec 31, 2017)

Have you gotten over this? I’m facing it rn.


----------

